
The Truth According to Wikipedia - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/08/the-truth-according-to-wikipedia/
======
craig-faber
I think the fact that people know that Wikipedia can't be completely trusted
makes for healthy skepticism. People are far too willing to trust print
sources written by experts, or too assume the author must be an expert because
they got a book published.

College textbooks, for instance, are full of minor unintentional errors.
Textbook authors rely heavily on secondary sources and simply can't double
check all their sources when they're trying to summarize an entire field, and
more errors creep in when they're summarizing other people's summaries.

People use Wikipedia as a starting point to find information, but usually have
sense enough to double check it before they assume it's true. They should do
the same with books too.

